# Felge Flexen



## Velpke-Trial07 (16. Juni 2007)

hab mal ne kleine frage wie oft kann mann eine felge durchschnittlich flexen bis man sie weg werfen kann ?


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2007)

die alten try all 42mm mit dieser rille, ca. 6-8 mal (bin mir jetzt nicht sicher wie oft aber eher 6 mal oder vll noch weniger)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (17. Juni 2007)

meine alte echo hatte ich 23 mal geflext


----------



## isah (17. Juni 2007)

echo '06/'07 mehr, viel mehr leichte Flexungen.


----------



## hopmonkey (17. Juni 2007)

ca 100 mal, kommt aufs flexen an.


----------



## isah (17. Juni 2007)

ich hab mal gerechnet, 50+ sag ich mal.


----------



## misanthropia (17. Juni 2007)

wenn du sehr sehr schlecht mit der flex umgehst,dann 1 mal
je besser desto häufiger. Musst halt darauf achten, dass du die oberfläche anrauhst und nicht material wegschleifst.


----------



## radonzrprobiker (17. Juni 2007)

bin aussm dh bereich deswegen hab ich mal ne frage was denn flexen??


----------



## Trialstriker (17. Juni 2007)

halt die felgen damit die beläge richtig reinkloppen und wenn da auf der felge auch noch bitumen drauf is dann bääämt das göttlich .
also geht halt darum die bremsfäche anzurauen

alles klar


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. Juni 2007)

weiss jemand wo es günstiges und preiswertes bitumen gibt   es sollte auch schon sehr laut sein^^


----------



## misanthropia (17. Juni 2007)

beim dachdecker, straßeneisterei und baustellen... kostet ich glaube aufstehen,-rausgehen-und-fragen- , ist also gar nicht mal so teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (17. Juni 2007)

in baumarkt gehen spachtel bitumen kaufen bällchen formen und trocknen lassen je länger desto besser


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. Juni 2007)

kann mir wer ne anleitung machen wo ich bitumen kaufen kann  wie ich das am besten auf die felge machen kann ?


----------



## Levelboss (17. Juni 2007)

Kauf Dir gute Beläge und stell die Bremse gut ein, dann brauchst Du kein Bitumen!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Juni 2007)

wie lange muss ich son bitumen eigentlich trocknen lassen und was muss ich mit dem ghetrockneten zeuch tuhen?


----------



## raxx1 (18. Juni 2007)

Ich würd sagen ist egal,aber umso länger,umso besser........ 

Und ich denke das kommt auf die felge^^


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. Juni 2007)

einfach selber probieren, die meisten die schon bissel länger fahren ham früher auch nich wegen jedem scheiß nachgefragt, hau das zeuch drauf, dann wirste schon merken obs funktionier!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Juni 2007)

So ne richtig gut angeflexte Felge zieht immer noch besser als so ne vollgeschmierte Felge und quitscht auch net so schrecklich. Man kann zwar Teer benutzen aber dann wirklich nur mal ganz dezent auftragen . Wenn du vorher gut geflext hattest reicht das meistens schon mal sein Rad anzudrehn und kurz den Teerbrocken ranzuhalten. Wie gesagt, es gibt auch Leute die bemalen ihre Felgenflanke regelrecht mit Teer


----------



## Monty-rider (18. Juni 2007)

einfach auf die straße gehen an ne dehnungsfuge und dir nen stück raus machen
des dann einfach kurz formen und ab auf die felge
wenn de das alles gemacht hast haste mitumen auf ner gut geflexten felge und die bremse zieht bei jedem wetter


----------



## locdog (20. Juni 2007)

ich sag immer, die felge fahrt man eh zu shrott als du die mit der flex sie alle machst 

und generel, felge mit geschierspulmittel sauber machen, und die klotze regelmassig mit sandpapier sauber machen, dann zieht die wie die holle holle holle


----------



## curry4king (20. Juni 2007)

benzin und nen lappen =) geht auch gut


----------



## misanthropia (20. Juni 2007)

wasser genügt. bremsen, wischen, bremsen wischen fertig. 

hier anleitung (nur für rechtshändler, ab dem punkt, wo man das bitumen in der RECHTEN Hand hält und vor seinem fahrrad steht
1) Man drehe das fahrrad um, sodass das zu bitumierende Rad sich frei drehen lässt.
2) Man führe die Hand, die das bitumen hält, zur Felge  und stoppt ca 5cm davor
3) bitumen zwischen zeigefinger und daumen nehmen und leicht gegen die Felge drücken
4)Bitumen leicht an der Felge halten und mit der Linken Hand das Rad drehen, alternativ auch Kurbel dafür benutzen
5) es bildet sich ein strich  auf der felge, die felge ist bitumiert. Ist die Felge schwarz, und ist dieses Phänomen auf das bitumen zurückzuführen, dann ist das falsch. ABKRATZEN und aufstrich erneuern. 
6) Um die zweite Felgenseite zu bitumieren, beuge man sich über da fahrrad, kann alternativ auch herumgehen, jedoch erfordert das, wenn das überkreruzen der Arme nicht möglich ist, den Wechsel der Bitumenhand, von daher lieber herüberbeugen.
7) die Welt steht jetzt auf dem Kopf, das verfahren ist aber ansich das Selbe. Auch hie gilt: schwarze felge = Fehler.
8) wieder Körper aufrichten, Fahrrad umdrehen und einmal mit schleifender bremse schieben/ fahren. Dann ist volle Bitumenpower erreicht.

Kann vielleicht noc jemadn ne anleitung für linkshändler machen? ich kann das nur mit rechts. am besten auch in englisch damit das internationaler ist!!! obwohl.. in jeder Sprache wäre noch geiler weil z.B Wüstenbewohner vielleicht gar kein englisch können


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. Juni 2007)

> rechtshändler



sehr geil, hab ich als kind auch so gesagt


----------



## curry4king (21. Juni 2007)

man fähr setzt sich aufs oberrohr und hält das bitumen gegen
oder
man steht neben dem bike (links) hebt mit rechts das hr hoch (am oberrohr) tritt in die pedale mit rechts dann wechselt man die hand (oberohr mit links festhalten und dann bitumen links und rechts gegen
oder
man schiebt sein bike und hält dabei das bitumen gegen

einfach mal deine birne anstrengen erstmal erklärt sich das von selbst wenn du sonen klumpen in der hand hälst außerdem wenn dus dir irgendwoher besorgst wirst du auch merken wann es trocken is (wenn dus nisch aus der straße puhlst das hat ne scheiß quali )

ich hab mir 10 klumpen gemacht die im keller trocknen (das war so vor 5 monaten)

jetzt is ein klumpel alle und ich hab den nächsten gehohlt je länger des trocknet je besser is der kram
am anfang dauert es so 2 wochen gut isser wenn er richtig hart ist

und tuh mal nen gefallen und schalt mal brain an bevor du ne frage stellst
zum thema bitumen findest du mindesten 5 threads zum felge anflexen auch sehr viele und zum thema beläge sowieso millionen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. Juni 2007)

oohhh ein ganz schlauer^^


----------



## AxLpAc (21. Juni 2007)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> oohhh ein ganz schlauer^^



oohh ein ganz .... ^^


----------



## curry4king (21. Juni 2007)

oh junge du musst noch ganz viel lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialstriker (21. Juni 2007)

IMMER DRAUF AUF DIE STREBER 
AB MIT DEM IN DEN KELLER, ABSCHLIEßEN UND SCHLÜSSEL WEGWERFEN!!!


----------



## curry4king (21. Juni 2007)

ja is doch so da wird man doch glatt doof vonna seite angequatscht


----------



## Trialstriker (21. Juni 2007)

RICHTIG

ähm ja, nein, vllt, muss ich meine mammi fragen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. Juni 2007)

ich fahr erst 5 monate du bauerntölpel


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (22. Juni 2007)

locdog schrieb:


> und generel, felge mit geschierspulmittel sauber machen, und die klotze regelmassig mit sandpapier sauber machen, dann zieht die wie die holle holle holle



Spülmittel sind eigentlich nicht so toll für die Flanken, da viele nachfettend wirken.


----------



## curry4king (22. Juni 2007)

darum geht es ja nisch du sollst blos mal dein brain anschalten das meiste erklärt sich von alleine und benutz die sufu


----------

